# φρέαρ vs φρεάτιο



## Elsa (Sep 29, 2008)

Εσείς μπορεί να το ξέρετε, αλλά στο Google βλέπω, οτι άλλοι (η Αττικό Μετρό π.χ.), τα μπερδεύουν:
Άλλο το φρέαρ (το Αρτεσιανό, το έχει τραγουδήσει μάλιστα η Αρλέτα) και άλλο το φρεάτιο (για το οποίο δεν νομίζω να έγραψε κανείς τραγούδι)

Από το Τριανταφυλλίδης On-Line:

*φρέαρ *το [fréar] O γεν. φρέατος, πληθ. φρέατα, γεν. φρεάτων : (λόγ.) το πηγάδι: Aρτεσιανό* ~. [λόγ. < αρχ. φρέαρ `πηγάδι΄] 

*φρεάτιο *το [freátio] O40 : 1. ειδικά κατασκευασμένο όρυγμα, που χρησιμεύει για την πρόσβαση σε υπονόμους, σε δίκτυα ύδρευσης κτλ. (για διόρθωση βλαβών, καθαρισμό κτλ.). 2. ο ειδικός χώρος στις πολυκατοικίες, μέσα στον οποίο κινείται το ασανσέρ. [λόγ.: 1: ελνστ. φρεάτιον `μικρό πηγάδι΄· 2: σημδ. αγγλ. well]

Και ερωτώ: Ποιο είναι το σωστό; Φρεάτιο εξαερισμού ή φρέαρ εξαερισμού; Ή εξαρτάται κάθε φορά από το μέγεθος, από την διατομή δηλαδή της οπής;


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Εδώ νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να εμπιστευτούμε τη γλώσσα και τη χρήση. Φρέατα (shafts) έχουμε και στα ορυχεία. Το φρεάτιο είναι το μικρό φρέαρ. Χρησιμοποιούνται και οι δύο λέξεις, ακόμα και στον πληθυντικό, που θα περίμενε κανείς να έρχεται πιο εύκολο το «φρεάτια». Οπότε, ας ελπίσουμε ότι τα φρέατα εξαερισμού είναι μεγαλύτερα από τα φρεάτια, έστω κι αν δεν υπάρχει σχετικό ISO.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Οπότε, ας ελπίσουμε ότι τα φρέατα εξαερισμού είναι μεγαλύτερα από τα φρεάτια, έστω κι αν δεν υπάρχει σχετικό ISO.



Το ίδιο ελπίζω κι εγώ, γιατί διαβάζω μια τεχνική έκθεση που μιλάει για φρεάτια εξαερισμού που χρησιμοποιούνται και σαν έξοδοι κινδύνου...:)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2008)

Το _φρεάτιο_ πάντως εξ ορισμού επιτρέπει τη διέλευση ενήλικου ανδρός μέσα από αυτό. :)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 29, 2008)

Μόνο που εδώ δεν πρόκειται για συντηρητές αλλά για επιβάτες και περίπτωση ατυχήματος μέσα στην σήραγγα!
Για να σε δω σε περίπτωση κινδύνου να ξεμπουκάρεις από τα φρεάτια σε στυλ James Bond...


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Το _φρεάτιο_ πάντως εξ ορισμού επιτρέπει τη διέλευση ενήλικου ανδρός μέσα από αυτό. :)


Το «εξ ορισμού» δεν καταλαβαίνω, αλλά μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα ότι το φρεάτιο του ανελκυστήρα χωράει αρκετούς ενήλικους, ανεξαρτήτως φύλου.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Το «εξ ορισμού» δεν καταλαβαίνω.


Ορισμός της λέξης _φρεάτιο_:


Elsa said:


> *φρεάτιο *το [freátio] O40 : 1. ειδικά κατασκευασμένο όρυγμα, *που χρησιμεύει για την πρόσβαση σε υπονόμους, σε δίκτυα ύδρευσης κτλ. (για διόρθωση βλαβών, καθαρισμό κτλ.)*.


Κατά κανόνα από το φρεάτιο χωρά να περάσει ένας συντηρητής. :)


----------



## curry (Sep 29, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Άλλο το φρέαρ (το Αρτεσιανό, το έχει τραγουδήσει μάλιστα η Αρλέτα) και άλλο το φρεάτιο (για το οποίο δεν νομίζω να έγραψε κανείς τραγούδι)



Το παρακάτω τραγουδιέται συνοδεία κρητικής λύρας. 
Για τους πιο δυτικοθρεμμένους, με την κιθάρα και τη φωνή της Φοίβης Μπουφέ.

Εεε, δύσμοιρο φρεάτιο
χρήσιμο μα ριγμένο
τραγούδια δεν σου γράφουνε
και σ' έχουνε χεσ***νο
Όμως εγώ παινεύω σε 
μ' αυτή τη μαντινάδα: 
Μοιάζεις, φρεάτιο, άπατο, 
βαθύ σαν τον Καιάδα! 

(πλήρης αποδόμηση, οφτοπικάρα του κερατά, παρντόν αλλά δεν κρατιόμουν!)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 29, 2008)

curry said:


> Για τους πιο δυτικοθρεμμένους, με την κιθάρα και τη φωνή της Φοίβης Μπουφέ.



Smelly manhole, 
It's not your fault...:)



curry said:


> (πλήρης αποδόμηση, οφτοπικάρα του κερατά, παρντόν αλλά δεν κρατιόμουν!)



Μα, τι λέτε! Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ και σας συγχαίρουμε μάλιστα για την έμπνευση!


----------

